# Animal Collective



## Dwight (Nov 27, 2009)

For all of you hipsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But seriously I love Animal Collective to death. I cannot wait for their new EP.
Anybody else?


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

They were good when ive listened to them trippy kind of stuff.


----------

